# Infected by Trojan horse Downloader.Agent.IOQ and Trojan horse Downloader.Small.58.AG



## ocean1234 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi, please help!!

My computer infected with 2 types of trojan horses. Trojan horse Downloader.Agent.IOQ and Trojan horse Downloader.Small.58.AG.

I updated all my antivirus and antispyware, boot to safe mode and manage to find and remove the trojan horses, but it come back after I boot to normal mode.

My antivirus and antispyware are AVG antivirus, AVG anti-spyware, Spybot, Ad-aware.

here I include my HijackThis logfile.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:34:37 PM, on 3/31/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\ACER\PSM.EXE
C:\Program Files\acer\eRecovery\Monitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCWZRD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\CameraAssistant.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ElkCtrl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\windows\system32\webpnt.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
c:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgwb.dat
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgvv.exe
D:\Downloaded software\anti adware virus etc\HJT\HJT.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://sg.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://10.0.0.138/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 165.228.131.10:3128
O2 - BHO: ThunderIEHelper Class - {0005A87D-D626-4B3A-84F9-1D9571695F55} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\xunleibho_v14.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: QQBrowserHelperObject Class - {54EBD53A-9BC1-480B-966A-843A333CA162} - C:\Program Files\Tencent\QQ\QQIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LaunchApp] Alaunch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eRecoveryService] C:\Windows\System32\Check.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPS] C:\ACER\PSM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe" /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE" /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE" /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [??4] C:\Program Files\Sandai Technologies Inc\Thunder\TDUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCameraAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\CameraAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideo[inspector]] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\InstallHelper.exe" /inspect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCameraService(E)] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ElkCtrl.exe" /automation
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LogitechSoftwareUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ManifestEngine.exe" boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download All by Thunder - C:\Program Files\Thunder Network\Thunder\getallurl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Thunder - C:\Program Files\Thunder Network\Thunder\geturl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download Using &BitSpirit - C:\Program Files\BitSpirit\bsurl.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: QQ - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157b} - C:\Program Files\Tencent\QQ\QQ.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ??QQ - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157b} - C:\Program Files\Tencent\QQ\QQ.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DEDEB80D-FA35-45d9-9460-4983E5A8AFE6} - C:\Program Files\Tencent\QQ\QQIEHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: QQ??????? - {DEDEB80D-FA35-45d9-9460-4983E5A8AFE6} - C:\Program Files\Tencent\QQ\QQIEHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sgx
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://club.whol.com
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {072039AB-2117-4ED5-A85F-9B9EB903E021} (NowStarter Control) - http://www.clubbox.co.kr/neo.fld/NowStarter.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1754A1BA-A1DF-4F10-B199-AA55AA1A120F} (InstallerBehaviorFactory Class) - https://signup.msn.com/pages/MsnInstC.cab
O16 - DPF: {18F57D30-EF36-4C0E-9343-7BFA6DF79B4A} - http://www.ycdy.com/PSWEdit.CAB
O16 - DPF: {27527D31-447B-11D5-A46E-0001023B4289} (CoGSManager Class) - http://gamingzone.ubisoft.com/dev/packages/GSManager.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B866353-E598-4403-8E4D-B871AB30DC55} (Speed Class) - http://www.singnet.com.sg/technical/helptools/media/SpeedCtrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {488A4255-3236-44B3-8F27-FA1AECAA8844} (CEditCtrl Object) - https://img.alipay.com/download/1007/aliedit.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gracey.spaces.live.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5EC7C511-CD0F-42E6-830C-1BD9882F3458} (PowerPlayer Control) - http://2006.smgbb.cn/pps/powerplayer.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1120627454421
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1125582356531
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {938527D1-CDB7-4147-998A-B20FCA5CC976} (Cdmcco Class) - http://cafeimg.hanmail.net/cab9_1/dmcc2.cab?Version=1,0,0,10
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/msnmessengersetupdownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {F138084D-84D7-48CD-BEA8-04772457516E} (VqqSpeedDlProxy Class) - http://218.85.138.27/vqqsdl1009.cab
O16 - DPF: {FEEC6798-0E56-4037-829E-FD18E5BADE8C} (iChatX Object) - http://down.ichat.net.cn/ichatx.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Database Agent Service (SandraDataSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2007.SP1\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XIb\Win32\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Sandra Agent Service (SandraTheSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2007.SP1\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XIb\RpcSandraSrv.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe


----------



## ocean1234 (Sep 6, 2006)

I think my computer is getting worse now. Anybody can help?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:48:45 PM, on 4/1/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\ACER\PSM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCWZRD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\acer\eRecovery\Monitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\CameraAssistant.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ElkCtrl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\windows\system32\webpnt.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\program files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\RUNDLL2000.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
c:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
D:\Downloaded software\anti adware virus etc\HJT\HJT.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=56626&homepage=http://www.yahoo.com.sg/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=56626&homepage=http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd={SUB_PRD}&clcid={SUB_CLSID}&pver={SUB_PVER}&ar=home
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://10.0.0.138/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 165.228.131.10:3128
O2 - BHO: ThunderIEHelper Class - {0005A87D-D626-4B3A-84F9-1D9571695F55} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\xunleibho_v14.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: QQBrowserHelperObject Class - {54EBD53A-9BC1-480B-966A-843A333CA162} - C:\Program Files\Tencent\QQ\QQIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: SysShellKernel - {E04B27AA-3973-4D68-8F42-B7C2FC8C6CF7} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\SysShellKernel.dll
O2 - BHO: MyFavor Web - {F7F49040-389C-4f1f-A825-06D5328EAE59} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\MyFavor.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LaunchApp] Alaunch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAudPropShortcut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eRecoveryService] C:\Windows\System32\Check.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MPS] C:\ACER\PSM.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe" /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE" /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE" /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcWzrd] ALCWZRD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [??4] C:\Program Files\Sandai Technologies Inc\Thunder\TDUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCameraAssistant] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\CameraAssistant.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideo[inspector]] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\InstallHelper.exe" /inspect
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechCameraService(E)] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ElkCtrl.exe" /automation
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [System] C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Updaterun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IEBarUp] RunDll32 "C:\WINDOWS\system32\NTUP1.dll",Run
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LogitechSoftwareUpdate] "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ManifestEngine.exe" boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LogitechDesktopMessenger.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download All by Thunder - C:\Program Files\Thunder Network\Thunder\getallurl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Thunder - C:\Program Files\Thunder Network\Thunder\geturl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download Using &BitSpirit - C:\Program Files\BitSpirit\bsurl.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_11\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: QQ - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157b} - C:\Program Files\Tencent\QQ\QQ.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ??QQ - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157b} - C:\Program Files\Tencent\QQ\QQ.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DEDEB80D-FA35-45d9-9460-4983E5A8AFE6} - C:\Program Files\Tencent\QQ\QQIEHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: QQ??????? - {DEDEB80D-FA35-45d9-9460-4983E5A8AFE6} - C:\Program Files\Tencent\QQ\QQIEHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.sgx
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://club.whol.com
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {072039AB-2117-4ED5-A85F-9B9EB903E021} (NowStarter Control) - http://www.clubbox.co.kr/neo.fld/NowStarter.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1754A1BA-A1DF-4F10-B199-AA55AA1A120F} (InstallerBehaviorFactory Class) - https://signup.msn.com/pages/MsnInstC.cab
O16 - DPF: {18F57D30-EF36-4C0E-9343-7BFA6DF79B4A} - http://www.ycdy.com/PSWEdit.CAB
O16 - DPF: {27527D31-447B-11D5-A46E-0001023B4289} (CoGSManager Class) - http://gamingzone.ubisoft.com/dev/packages/GSManager.cab
O16 - DPF: {2B866353-E598-4403-8E4D-B871AB30DC55} (Speed Class) - http://www.singnet.com.sg/technical/helptools/media/SpeedCtrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {488A4255-3236-44B3-8F27-FA1AECAA8844} (CEditCtrl Object) - https://img.alipay.com/download/1007/aliedit.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gracey.spaces.live.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5EC7C511-CD0F-42E6-830C-1BD9882F3458} (PowerPlayer Control) - http://2006.smgbb.cn/pps/powerplayer.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1120627454421
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1125582356531
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {938527D1-CDB7-4147-998A-B20FCA5CC976} (Cdmcco Class) - http://cafeimg.hanmail.net/cab9_1/dmcc2.cab?Version=1,0,0,10
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/msnmessengersetupdownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {F138084D-84D7-48CD-BEA8-04772457516E} (VqqSpeedDlProxy Class) - http://218.85.138.27/vqqsdl1009.cab
O16 - DPF: {FEEC6798-0E56-4037-829E-FD18E5BADE8C} (iChatX Object) - http://down.ichat.net.cn/ichatx.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Logitech Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - c:\program files\common files\logitech\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Database Agent Service (SandraDataSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2007.SP1\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XIb\Win32\RpcDataSrv.exe
O23 - Service: SiSoftware Sandra Agent Service (SandraTheSrv) - SiSoftware - C:\Program Files\SiSoftware\SiSoftware Sandra Lite 2007.SP1\SiSoftware Sandra Lite XIb\RpcSandraSrv.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe


----------



## ocean1234 (Sep 6, 2006)

It is getting worse now. Anybody can help??

I run AVG antivirus and AVG antispyware in safe mode yesterday. The following were detected and deleted. But when I boot to normal mode, all of them come back.

1)Trojan horse Downloader.Small.58.AG
2)Trojan horse PSW.Legendmir.EQP
3)Trojan horse Generic3.QMM
4) Trojan horse Agent.AOP
5)Adware.Generic
6)Rootkit.Agent.nau
7)Downloader.QQHelper.vq
8)Downloader.QQHe.ft
9)Adware.NewWeb
10)Adware.Baidu
11)Adware.Wsearch
12)Trojan.Small.lj
13)Trojan.Agent
14)Adware.BHO
15)Trojan.OnLineGames.es
16)Hijacker.StartPage.amd
17)Downloader.QQHelper.vp
18)Trojan.Wow
19)Trojan.OnLineGames.ls
20)Adware.Boran


----------

